# Blue Mystic



## brookside302 (Mar 24, 2008)

anyone ever grow nirvanas blue mystic strain. how was the potency? and what was the yield like per plant?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2008)

*If i'm not mistaken Mutt grew some at one time. :hubba:  Might wanna give him a yell.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

Blue mystic is a heavy yielder with a nice buzz. Not the most potent but better than bag weed, by far. It is very easy to grow, likes nutes. I'd recommend her.


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 29, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Blue mystic is a heavy yielder with a nice buzz. Not the most potent but better than bag weed, by far. It is very easy to grow, likes nutes. I'd recommend her.


 
Did she turn out to be blue?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 30, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow in the pics she looks so blue and berry like. Did she taste like berry hash?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 30, 2008)

Check out the links in my sig. I have grown BM. It was short and had a nice blueberry smell to it. Not the strongest high ever, good high to start the day with.


----------

